# What to charge for an indie video game track



## JayZ (Jan 2, 2023)

Hey guys/gals: I've been asked for my price to write one track for a micro-budget sci-fi shooter indie video game. The track would be around 4 minutes long and in a hybrid/cinematic style. The producer inquired based on my music from a publishing site and wants an original. I've read about charging between 50$-200$, and since I've never actually been commissioned before but have sold quite well on the royalty-free front, I'm trying my best not to over/undersell myself. 

BUT since it is only one track, what would be a fair ask?
Thanks
J






Artist Profile: Jayson Zambito - PremiumBeat


Find out about PremiumBeat composer Jayson Zambito and take a listen to their royalty free tracks.




www.premiumbeat.com


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Jan 2, 2023)

Keep in mind: This is just my process and what I've found over the years. I'm not going to claim it's the absolute best advice that may be out there, but I found it works for me.

Firstly: I would pretty much never do any exclusive deal on a small-time video game, and would try to avoid it on bigger ones. I would absolutely aim to keep the rights to everything you write and record.

Rather than selling him the track, you essentially license the track you wrote for him to him like you do with library music. Because that way, if this game doesn't sell or doesn't make it to market (likely), you're not out anything and the music can continue working for you elsewhere.

You could just charge a premium based on your current licensing fees for a commissioned piece.

Or you could figure out exactly what his budget is, and name a high-ball price based on that and go from there.


----------



## submergedtapes (Jan 3, 2023)

Agree with the above although ime an exclusive license is fairly common for game stuff (certainly all the game work I've done clients have wanted some form of exclusivity) 
Lots of folks in games charge per finished minute, exactly what rate you should charge is really up to you and your circumstances but I would say those numbers seem pretty low to me. Congrats on your first game gig!


----------



## JayZ (Jan 3, 2023)

submergedtapes said:


> Agree with the above although ime an exclusive license is fairly common for game stuff (certainly all the game work I've done clients have wanted some form of exclusivity)
> Lots of folks in games charge per finished minute, exactly what rate you should charge is really up to you and your circumstances but I would say those numbers seem pretty low to me. Congrats on your first game gig!


Thanks. So considering I’ve never been commissioned before, but do have an existing selling library, what would be a fair $/minute for one track in your opinion?
J


----------



## submergedtapes (Jan 3, 2023)

Really depends on your personal circumstances and cost of living, but I charge in the region of £300 per min for electronic stuff, more for live instrumentation etc and less for projects where I'm getting revenue share (and I think that'll be worthwhile) or if I know the client can't afford that etc. For reference i've been doing this professionally for about 3.5 years now. Tbh I don't like the per minute model very much and try and move away from it with established clients. If in doubt I always just go really high and expect to be negotiated down but of course YMMV. Hope that helps a bit!


----------

